# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Automatic VS Manual Transmission

## thegrinch24

What have you got?  Why?  Pros and cons?

 Automatic.  For me it really comes down to ease of use and less things I have to worry about**: no clutch, no stalling, two feet two pedals,  no accidental rolling into rig infront or behind you when we stop on the trail.

----------


## powerlinek9

i feel that autos are for rocks and manuals are for mud.

----------


## Scerb

What have you done!?

----------


## higgo

> no accidental rolling into rig infront or behind you when we stop on the trail.


That be the brakes Jason, not the gearbox  :Nutkick:

----------


## JEEPSINCE1941

Thats funny I would say that opposite. My reasoning is with rocks you can you use your gears for climbing and descends. But for the mud, mud ruins clutches and if you are mud racing, you want an auto. Never a miss shift.

Actually the more I think about this, auto is just better all around. But nothing beats a stick for cruising on the road. Just my $0.02

Sean

----------


## thegrinch24

not when driver gets out and forgets to leave it in gear its not.

----------


## higgo

> Actually the more I think about this, auto is just better all around. But nothing beats a stick for cruising on the road. Just my $0.02


 :Iagree: 

Can't beat a stick on the _open_ road. They suck in traffic mind you.

higgo added 1 Minutes and 25 Seconds later...




> not when driver gets out and forgets to leave it in gear its not.


ebrake then  :Tongue:

----------


## ishter86

> ebrake then


yeah, thats all and good if your ebrake works.  :Sm Laughing:  mine doesn't hold me still on flat ground.  :Eek:  I don't ever forsee myself driving an automatic. I like interacting with the vehicle while im driving, mud, snow, rain, whatever conditions. I can feel what the wheels/drivetrain is doing better.

----------


## soup31314

When I first got my jeep all I thought was a stick it gives you more control of your vehicle.  But now after wheeling I believe that an auto is the way to go.  After 8 hours of wheeling in the woods my left legs is toast.  Now mind you since my TPS has gone again it seems like my crawl ratio is just amazing now!  I just let the clutch out and she will crawl over what ever.

----------


## commanchetruck

i like the auto in my jeep and the stick in my around towner.

----------


## skibum

Should have been a third option for "I have no idea".  While I own an automatic, it's a love hate relationship.  Easier for me with my back issues to not have to shift but I'm not overly impressed with the functionality of this automatic (42RLE).  It's on its third torque converter and it has never worked overly well.  I think I'd prefer an automatic for wheeling if it worked correctly........but this one does not.

----------


## schwalby

Problem: Skibum's crappy tranny.
Solution: Motor / tranny swap :D

----------


## NHstomper

I have auto and I like it. As someone said above less to worry about but I do use my 1&2 gears alot. When I wheel typically Im in 1 and 4lo but on the run on sunday I was in 2 and 4lo except on the downhills and I saw brakelights ahead Id drop it back into 1. I dont like riding the brakes all the way down.

----------


## redneckboarder12

stick all the way, i hate the auto in my truck

----------


## Scerb

It really is personal preference.  If you suck at using a clutch, then your preference has to be auto.  But if you know how to slip it through anything and not stall on the rocks, I really really like manuals.  You can't rock it as easily with a manual, which is a very effective technique.

----------


## 06kjltd

> and your intake didnt suck water? How deep were you?


Nope... and apparently all the seals in my doors and tub are good too because my feet stayed dry! I was roughly up to the headlights... No pics to prove it though as I was the lead rig... this is the same spot but 2 rigs after I went through...

----------


## NHstomper

Not saying I dont believe you. I was just wondering how deep a wrangler can go with stock intake and not drown.

----------


## 06kjltd

> Not saying I dont believe you. I was just wondering how deep a wrangler can go with stock intake and not drown.


I wasn't sucking in water so I guess it wasn't too deep!  :Sm Laughing:

----------


## Ranger Dave

talkin about ROOL BACK with a stick on a hill/rock.i slid back more that i rolled back when i stopped and started again

----------


## DMC-10

my truck was an Automatic but i blew up the trany and it was cheaper to change it to a manual so i did that and  my truck has way more power with the 5 speed and its cheaper to replace a cluch then to replace a trany

----------


## Mach2NH

> my truck was an Automatic but i blew up the trany and it was cheaper to change it to a manual so i did that and  my truck has way more power with the 5 speed and its cheaper to replace a cluch then to replace a trany


Toyota's don't count.   I don't think they ever had a good auto.  All junk!

----------


## stinkyfinger

> Toyota's don't count.   I don't think they ever had a good auto.  All junk!


:lies: you don't know anything about them because you never had to work on one......because they're that good  :Smile: 

Oh and what about the new 6 speed tundra tranny...you going to tell me that's junk too  :Nono:

----------


## Mach2NH

> :lies: you don't know anything about them because you never had to work on one......because they're that good 
> 
> Oh and what about the new 6 speed tundra tranny...you going to tell me that's junk too



No we can just sum it all up.  Toys are junk    :Sm Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## yota-toy

> Toyota's don't count.   I don't think they ever had a good auto.  All junk!


I'm confused...are you talking about the trucks. I've heard and experienced the auto and have never been more impressed.

312k on mine, no problems

----------


## stinkyfinger

> I'm confused...are you talking about the trucks. I've heard and experienced the auto and have never been more impressed.
> 
> 312k on mine, no problems


Don't waste your breathe with him he is still in denial on how much better Toyotas are  :Tongue: .
I've actually caught him a few times sitting in some ones Toy and he was actual smiling believe it or not, I just need to get pictures of this next time so I can use it against him in threads like this  :Smile:

----------


## rockheap

I like to run manuals on and off road. I like the techincal aspect of wheeling such as tire placement gear selection and throttle control. balancing the vehicle around the transmission. I can use any rpm from 500 to the rev limit. It gives me instant throttle response since I don't wait for the converter to lock. Most autos have a 2000 rpm stall speed.

Auto's are easy(boring) Manuals are where it's at

----------


## MikeNH

> Toyota's don't count.   I don't think they ever had a good auto.  All junk!


The auto in the Taco pulls better MPG than the 6-speed. I do wish I got the manual sometimes as the 4.0 in those is a peppy engine that would be fun to wind out sometimes but overall I like it. It has the logic to hold gears when going down hills and there haven't been any issues with it that I've read about online. Now, autoboxes from GM and especially Chrysler on the other hand..... :D

----------


## Ranger Dave

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymake/Toyota2006.shtml

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymake/Jeep2006.shtml

----------


## JKRUBI

> yeah, thats all and good if your ebrake works.  mine doesn't hold me still on flat ground.  I don't ever forsee myself driving an automatic. I like interacting with the vehicle while im driving, mud, snow, rain, whatever conditions. I can feel what the wheels/drivetrain is doing better.


well said...I come from a performance background (BMW CCA Auto X)
auto takes half the connection the vehicle away...and more moving parts and computers to depend on......................and you cant jump start a auto....did I mention over heating engine fires etc...

----------


## higgo

> well said...I come from a performance background (BMW CCA Auto X)
> auto takes half the connection the vehicle away...and more moving parts and computers to depend on......................and you cant jump start a auto....did I mention over heating engine fires etc...


I drive a stick on the road and have done for over 20 years. Unless you are stuck in traffic all day, I can't see why you would want to drive an auto on the road, especially in a performance vehicle. 

But to say that because something is right for autocross, it must be right for wheeling is crap. Most people that wheel recognise that an auto is better suited to the task, even if they still "prefer" their stick.

----------


## JKRUBI

> I drive a stick on the road and have done for over 20 years. Unless you are stuck in traffic all day, I can't see why you would want to drive an auto on the road, especially in a performance vehicle. 
> 
> But to say that because something is right for autocross, it must be right for wheeling is crap. Most people that wheel recognise that an auto is better suited to the task, even if they still "prefer" their stick.


HIGGO please re-read what I posted and attempt to retort without taking it out of context! I never said since manual is ideal for Autox it is a perfect candidate for off road performance I merely stated that, from my background in performance vehicles you have more control and connection with the said vehicle! I do believe an auto can be good for off road ....for some people....so to each his own but there is plenty of evidence for both arguments..personally for the level of wheeling I personally do I see no need for a beefed up auto that will just rob extra power, over heat, and prevent me from having full control...if I was a mud racer sure....if I lived in the Moab Maybe...

That is all just a personal preference...not saying manuals are the future for off roading....just saying for a person of proper ability manuals open a few more avenues

JKRUBI added 8 Minutes and 31 Seconds later...




> Chrysler has just announced a diesel Wrangler for the US starting in October of 2010.  There may be a trade in in my future.


thats funny because I wrote to Chrysler about this very topic, here was the response I was given...........

*customerassistmkt*

 to me 
show details Feb 22 

Dear Mike:

I'm also very interested in seeing the Jeep Wrangler becoming available
as a diesel vehicle!

Please accept my apologies regarding the delayed response. Due to the
increased interest in the Chrysler Group LLC products, I was not able to
reply to your email as quickly as I would have liked.

As of right now, no official information has been confirmed to me if and
when the Jeep Wrangler and Wrangler Unlimited models will be made
available with a diesel engine for the US market.

It is feedback such as yours that allows us to see the changes that
consumers want within our vehicle lineup. I have taken the liberty of
documenting your comments and forwarding them to the appropriate
department for review.

With the way consumer's vehicle needs consistently change with the
market trends, I would not hesitate to discount the possibility of new
products on the horizon, specifically designed to suit your needs.
Please feel free to check back with us periodically for future updates.
You can visit http://www.jeep.com/signup/ to sign up for the latest
information from the Jeep brand. By signing up you will receive
quarterly eNewsletter updates and information as it becomes available on
new vehicles, special offers, upcoming events, and more!

If you have any further product questions about the current Jeep lineup,
you are welcome to either reply to this email or call me directly at the
Jeep Information Center at 1-800-964-0600.

Thanks for your continued interest in the Jeep vehicles, Mike. Have a
great day!

Keerit
Jeep Product Information Center

NOTE: Please do not use the 'Reply' function of your email. If you wish
to respond, please use the REPLY LINK shown below.
REPLY LINK:
http://www.chrysler.com/wccs/brand_f...1599I25261L0KM

----------


## fluffernutter

> well said...I come from a performance background (BMW CCA Auto X)
> auto takes half the connection the vehicle away...and more moving parts and computers to depend on......................and you cant jump start a auto....did I mention over heating engine fires etc...


I am with you guys. Love my manual tranny in my 98 TJ Sport. More control especially coming down rock obstacles and hills. No tranny cooler needed, less braking needed and like JKRUBI said it can be jump started if needed. I learned on manually trannys when I was 16 with all my dad's dump trucks and rack bodies with his rubbish company way back when and still enjoy the manual tranny. :Smile:

----------


## Mach2NH

** Pushed start **  Autos can be jump started.

----------


## Greatdivide1

After a couple hundred thousand miles in a quad cab 4700 dte international............everything i own is a auto!!:)    I feel the are better at what ever auto sport u are doing from drag racing to wheelin.

----------


## Snoope

:Cool: I am with greatdivide on this ( again :Smile:  ).......As most of you know,I "PLAY" in the mud/dirt for a living and my Allison when "Locked" in will go anywhere our Eaton 8LL's can go and lately it will go even more places while backing,IE; Rochesters "MUD" is raising he!! with us ......I do not have to feather or "dump' a clutch to move and can hold on any bridge approach with ease of restart compared to the "sticks".....

Same "thinking" applies when in the "Tacoma'...during the last storm our pit "bottom" became a "sand bog" and that automatic saved me from "pulling a rope",stall curves are easier on both man and machine......

Now I still have a LOT to learn in the 4x4 world ( why I am here :Smile:  :Cool:  ) but the "few" miles I have driven for a living should "Help" that "learning curve"..... :Eek6: 

S

Thanks to this beautiful weather I am burning another week of vacation time....maybe "scout" or adventure out Thursday/Friday....

----------


## fluffernutter

> ** Pushed start ** Autos can be jump started.


Thanks for clarifying Derek. That's what I meant. (Been taking cough medicine with Codeine this week :Willy Nilly: ).

Still looks like it is up to everyone's personal preference re:this subject.  :Smile:

----------


## Mach2NH

> Thanks for clarifying Derek. That's what I meant. (Been taking cough medicine with Codeine this week).
> 
> Still looks like it is up to everyone's personal preference re:this subject.


 :Thumbsup: 


Im an auto guy.   But if i had my way i would only be on rocks %100 of the time.  :)

----------


## Rubicon

Sorry Martin, I still prefer a manual, but your right--I am not "most people" ;)

----------


## 97xjowner

I've driven 5 spd for a many of years.(wheeled my soob that had a 5 spd dual range tranny).but after 10-14 yrs of having to clutch..my left knee was developing issues.not to mention the stop an go traffic in a standard was getting to me..(no patiences,easier to just take foot off brake and let it roll the few feet then stop again..)

glad i decided to go with an auto..

----------


## owndog12

> ** Pushed start ** Autos can be jump started.


 i have never in my life seen a auto jump started !

----------


## agent smith

> i have never in my life seen a auto jump started !


http://www.allpar.com/mopar/torqueflite.html

Just saying...

"torqueflite

The first generation of iron TorqueFlites had a rear pump as well as a front pump, allowing the automatic-equipped cars to be push started! It probably wasn't officially endorsed, but it worked in emergencies, and many people knew about it (C. Paul Kozoriz.) For 1966, the rear pump was eliminated because the push-starting capability was rarely used (Dan Stern). "

----------


## owndog12

> http://www.allpar.com/mopar/torqueflite.html
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> "torqueflite
> 
> The first generation of iron TorqueFlites had a rear pump as well as a front pump, allowing the automatic-equipped cars to be push started! It probably wasn't officially endorsed, but it worked in emergencies, and many people knew about it (C. Paul Kozoriz.) For 1966, the rear pump was eliminated because the push-starting capability was rarely used (Dan Stern). "


 i was thinking rigs that most people would be driving now a days  :Sm Laughing:

----------


## agent smith

Still,never say never. :Tongue:

----------


## owndog12

> Still,never say never.


 My statment was true ! I myself have never seen it done  :Tongue:

----------


## higgo

Jump start is cables, _bump_ start is vehicle momentum and clutch.

----------


## 2qwk

Who cares which one is better...Driving stick is just cooler  :Smile:  And it makes your rig sound much better too..

----------


## tightbutwillfit

i like manuals in small rigs and autos in big rigs...and if you own  a dodge and turn big tires...you only have one option.....

----------


## owndog12

> i like manuals in small rigs and autos in big rigs...and if you own  a dodge and turn big tires...you only have one option.....


why only one option ?

----------


## tightbutwillfit

dont you know...dodge trannies are the worst around :Nono:  :Sm Laughing: 


really though if some how i could fit a allison without really hacking up the floor and having to do a lot of work, i would. the nightmares these things create....

----------


## owndog12

> dont you know...dodge trannies are the worst around
> 
> 
> really though if some how i could fit a allison without really hacking up the floor and having to do a lot of work, i would. the nightmares these things create....


they can be built to stay together ! Or go with a stick or i've even heard of people going with the 727 converted some how -- but not shore how true that is ! Doesn't matter Dodges are cool any way  :Cool:

----------


## JKRUBI

MANUALS FOR THE WIN......................

that is all :Sm Laughing:

----------


## tightbutwillfit

yah i love mine...but its my downfall. Mine has been built with all the hd sh!t unfortainately i had a bad torque converter which clogged up the rest of the new tranny......i kinda have bad luck with them thats all.


glad to see others like dodge on here ;)

----------


## redneckboarder12

what he said

----------


## owndog12

> yah i love mine...but its my downfall. Mine has been built with all the hd sh!t unfortainately i had a bad torque converter which clogged up the rest of the new tranny......i kinda have bad luck with them thats all.
> 
> 
> glad to see others like dodge on here ;)


I love my 2003 just wish it wasn't IFS ! I want a 2003 threw 2005 With a cummins :drool5

----------


## tightbutwillfit

dodge cummins sticks.jpg  dad had a 05 cummins....i miss that truck sooooo much...only pic i have on thsi comp.


soryy for the highjack here

----------


## owndog12

> dodge cummins sticks.jpg  dad had a 05 cummins....i miss that truck sooooo much...only pic i have on thsi comp.
> 
> 
> soryy for the highjack here


Nice trucks !

----------


## Beryl-Rubi06

I have to drive autos now, my designated driver won't drive or learn manual...
It sure was a blast though when I had the 4 speed 400ci GTO.

----------


## trx450rriderxx

i like manuals for rocks because u can feather the clutch and have alot more feel . mud i would say autos cuz u can still lock it in a gear and no clutch to pack up or get wet down the road autos are nice thought

----------


## Mountainhound

Old thread I know but i'm new here so it's new to me. Anyway I prefer manual but auto is easier. I don't like having to ride the brake comming down a hill Probably my main reason. But  also like that I take my foot off the clutch it will crawl or move as fast as the lowest speed the gear you are in allows. I also feel I have more control of power output by feathering the clutch and go pedal. Now I know alot of you who like the automatics say oh I just put in 1st gear and it stays there I have never ever seen that happen. But in all fairness newest I have owned is an 04 (and wifes car is an 06 comming down mt washington auto road) they both would go to higher gear. But maybe in last few years they have gotten better.

----------


## Brian

> Old thread I know but i'm new here so it's new to me. Anyway I prefer manual but auto is easier. I don't like having to ride the brake comming down a hill Probably my main reason. But  also like that I take my foot off the clutch it will crawl or move as fast as the lowest speed the gear you are in allows. I also feel I have more control of power output by feathering the clutch and go pedal. Now I know alot of you who like the automatics say oh I just put in 1st gear and it stays there I have never ever seen that happen. But in all fairness newest I have owned is an 04 (and wifes car is an 06 comming down mt washington auto road) they both would go to higher gear. But maybe in last few years they have gotten better.


I put my XJ in 1st and it will not go out of 1st unless I tell it to. :Spanking:     :Sm Laughing: 

I like Auto for off road and stick for on road.

:PCpunch:

Some reasons why I think this way.  
easier to just hold brake on a steep hill and then hit gas and go and not worry about rolling backwards at all.
don't have to heat your clutch up/ smoke it up/ burn it out trying to crawl really slow with it.   (if it is not geared real low and just a stock setup on a lifted rig)
With an Auto you just set it and forget it.  
just my opinion

----------

